# SCCA Runoffs moved to Topeka



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

from Ohio in 2006. 

http://www.scca.org/Index.asp


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I'm more interested in the upper left corner of this map.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Renee said:


> from Ohio in 2006.
> 
> http://www.scca.org/Index.asp


Yeah, trust me, I'm not too happy about that either!! 

... especially since 2006 is going to be my big début in SCCA Club Racing. :eeps:


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

It is probably old news, but I just found out. :tsk: 

We will need to make 2005 special.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I seem to recall somebody forecasting this :eeps: 

Honestly, it is more fair for the overall membership since it is centrally located in the US, you would be thrilled if you were living on the west coast :dunno: 

the city & state dumped a bunch of money into Heartland Park to bring it up to spec just for this purpose, we should be getting announcement on a new or revised Solo2 Nationals site too (though it will remain in Topeka)

I have to hand it to KS and Topeka officials, they have been very generous with securing the SCCA interests for their community's benefit :thumbup:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Andy said:


> ... especially since 2006 is going to be my big début in SCCA Club Racing. :eeps:


well it's a tough job, somebody has to finish last  :rofl: :neener:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

It's great for towing to centralize it for *everyone.* No argument there. One would also assume that the amenities for the crews in the paddock would be nicer as well. Again, a positive.

However, the track itself is a HUGE step down in terms of having "interesting" features... like the elevation changes, etc. The tracks like Road Atlanta and Mid-Ohio have character that cannot be duplicated by the billiard table in Topeka.

Yes, it will be the same for everyone and the track at Topeka will be a challenge in and of itself. But watching the cars at the "old" bridge turn at Road Atlanta was a truly awesome sight... and it ain't gonna happen at Topeka.

PS -- Depending on the class, the odds of Andy finishing last are slim. Have you seen a lot of these backmarkers at the Runoffs drive?? (yes, I know it's just to razz Andy... but still)


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> Honestly, it is more fair for the overall membership since it is centrally located in the US, you would be thrilled if you were living on the west coast :dunno:


Actually, I agree with that completely. It is in the best interest of the members to move the Runoffs to where they can be centrally located&#8230; it's just that Mid Ohio is such a great track and it's practically in my backyard. I just hate to see 'em leave. Hey, I'm allowed to pout, aren't I?! 



TeamM3 said:


> well it's a tough job, somebody has to finish last  :rofl: :neener:


... just doing my part. 



racerdave said:


> (yes, I know it's just to razz Andy... but still)


I've come to enjoy his razzing&#8230; I know deep down inside he really, really, likes me. :kiss:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Andy said:


> it's just that Mid Ohio is such a great track and it's practically in my backyard. I just hate to see 'em leave. Hey, I'm allowed to pout, aren't I?!
> 
> I've come to enjoy his razzing&#8230; I know deep down inside he really, really, likes me. :kiss:


Awww :grouphug: Any more love and I might get sick.

Just admit it Andy, you wanted home-field advantage for your debut :fruit:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

racerdave said:


> PS -- Depending on the class, the odds of Andy finishing last are slim. Have you seen a lot of these backmarkers at the Runoffs drive?? (yes, I know it's just to razz Andy... but still)


 

what part about :neener: don't you understand? :dunno:

I'll give Andy this, comparing his comment to yours he's certainly surpassd you in internet savvy


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> I'll give Andy this, comparing his comment to yours he's certainly surpassd you in internet savvy


DOH!

:flipoff:








:violent:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

it took him a while, but he finally caught on :bigpimp:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

My vote would be Road America! Heartland seems a bit flat for my taste, although it is better for club racers to see what's coming and towing for everyone.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I second the Road America vote. Weather that time of year is darn near perfect. It would, however, take the event a little more out of the central part of the country.

But to me, the Runoffs as an event belong at a track like RA, not some cobbled-together pancake-flat road course.


----------



## TRWham (Aug 21, 2004)

racerdave said:


> But watching the cars at the "old" bridge turn at Road Atlanta was a truly awesome sight...


And driving it was even better...

Hard on the gas through the dip...

Wait... wait... brake......

Turn in before the crest. Car unloads as you go over the top, now you see the apex...

Drift wide but jink back right to avoid the rumble strips at pit in...

Settle the car, set-up for Turn 12, stand on the gas, and turn in...

Drift out at the exit and let the tiger teeth gently catch you...

If you made the starter flinch just a little bit, you knew you had carried enough speed through 12

Check your pit board and set-up for Turn 1.

Best damn combination of turns at any US track!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

there's nothing to say that the Heartland Park elevations won't be changed in the future :dunno: 

The SCCA HQ is right next door and both the State/City are providing heavy financial investments in the club and it's activities/sites, they'd be foolish not to pursue the course of action presently being taken


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Sure, why look a gift horse in the mouth?

But the track still can't hold a candle to the Road America, Road Atlanta and Mid-Ohio. Or a host of others for that matter. :tsk:

And it never will. :nono:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

For those who have never seen Road America, this a very nice lap in a Barber Dodge car.

RA Lap video


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

racerdave said:


> Sure, why look a gift horse in the mouth?
> 
> But the track still can't hold a candle to the Road America, Road Atlanta and Mid-Ohio. Or a host of others for that matter. :tsk:
> 
> And it never will. :nono:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


>


 all you want. 

I understand the logistic and economic reasons for the SCCA doing as they did.

But from purely a track perspective, sorry.

:thumbdwn:


----------

